# How easy is to break the steering lock



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

I am a student and drive my Pakistani made Suzuki Alto VXR 2007 at my university... I'm very much afraid about about car theft because my previous car was stolen from outside my house...

How easy is to break the default steering lock of my car... Is it stable...? Will it take time...? Well, I,ve also installed a steelmate car security system with remote... Will it help secure my car from getting stolen...?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 

If a thief as the time/tools and knowledge wants you car, he will get it.

They still make the "Club" :

Amazon.com: The Original Club Steering Wheel Lock - Red: Automotive

I think they are good idea in high crime areas. You can see it from the outside right away.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi maisam


Factory installed alarm system even from specialty shops can give a certain level of protection but to the public they are an annoyance. Certain drivers like to play with the alarm system by pressing the self test sequence over an over again, this frustrates people and they tend to ignore it even in a real emergency. This careless attitude has made the alarm system useless, but in certain countries the system brings down the cost of insurance premiums. The best defense against car theft is a ignition/fuel pump shut off switch, or a club that locks the brake pedal because the brake pedal is the strongest part of the car and extremely difficult to get access or brake it off. Do not get steering wheel clubs because those are totally useless, the steering wheel is the weakest part of a car. A professional thief can break off the steering wheel club in 3 seconds and in the 4th second is gone with your car. It is best to shop around specialty shops that deal in security they can advise you better.


Good luck !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Pros are not going to go after a low end car. Club is very good for the average car to protect against theft by the majority of thiefs.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> Pros are not going to go after a low end car. Club is very good for the average car to protect against theft by the majority of thiefs.




BG

Gotta disagree with you there, thieves take whatever is in high demand for the region. What we consider low end, for our friend here it's as priceless as a ferrari.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

octaneman is right the brake pedal club is the only one i would even think of using .... the best way is also what octaneman said get someone to add a kill switch to the car
thieves are not going to get under the dash and look for some kind of wiring that was added

I remember a customer that had just bought a car and it wouldnt start came to me and i was checking it out and felt a small bump under the carpet below the brake pedal lift up the carpet and found a kill switch that you could step on with your foot and kill it like he did by mistake LOL

if your car is old enough to have the old dimmer switch on the floor board that makes a great kill switch


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

octaneman said:


> Hi maisam
> 
> Factory installed alarm system even from specialty shops can give a certain level of protection but to the public they are an annoyance. Certain drivers like to play with the alarm system by pressing the self test sequence over an over again, this frustrates people and they tend to ignore it even in a real emergency. This careless attitude has made the alarm system useless, but in certain countries the system brings down the cost of insurance premiums. The best defense against car theft is a ignition/fuel pump shut off switch, or a club that locks the brake pedal because the brake pedal is the strongest part of the car and extremely difficult to get access or brake it off. Do not get steering wheel clubs because those are totally useless, the steering wheel is the weakest part of a car. A professional thief can break off the steering wheel club in 3 seconds and in the 4th second is gone with your car. It is best to shop around specialty shops that deal in security they can advise you better.
> 
> Good luck !


Can you tell me any good brake pedal or give me its link... I had a honda civic 2009 before, and it got stolen with a steelmate Security system as well as the default steering lock given in honda cars... I was standing just behind my car and in no time it went away without any sound or noise... Even i was so upset that how was it done in no second and without opening the bonut or something....


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

maisam 


You can find one here: Amazon.com: The Club Brake Lock Vehicle Anti-Theft Device # CL 606: Automotive


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

As a shade tree mechanic I can honestly say that if somebody wants your car, they are going to get it, locks, chains or not. Right here in Virginia Beach I have seen cars with those steering and brake locks sawed in half sitting right where the car was. Or driving down the road with the alarm blaring ( cops actually look up from their paper when that happens)
the only thing you can do is either put it in a garage, or hope somebody doesn't want it more than you do.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

octaneman said:


> maisam
> 
> You can find one here: Amazon.com: The Club Brake Lock Vehicle Anti-Theft Device # CL 606: Automotive


Thanks. I hope this is unbreakable. Is it made of pure metal and will take hours to get broken...?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If a pro wants your car, may be 20-30 seconds to remove it at most.

BG


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> If a pro wants your car, may be 20-30 seconds to remove it at most.
> 
> BG


This means that there's no solution to my question i need to do something... Should I take the ignition plug with me everytime i switch off my car and going at my university...?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Unless they are towing cars to steal them in your part of th world, take the coil wire with ya, most car thieves will leave it if it doesn't start


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> Unless they are towing cars to steal them in your part of th world, take the coil wire with ya, most car thieves will leave it if it doesn't start


Can you please upload a picture of a coil wire and where it is located...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its this one



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the coil wire is the one in the center of the dist cap


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> Its this one
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/pn8426.jpg/
> 
> ...


I do the same... I also unplug the four wires coming along frm the engine (where plugs are located)... Bt you know, there's nothing like impossible in my country... Every thief carries all car equipments with himself...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You gotta be kidding me they carry coil wires? DUDE, in that case what you need is a quick disconnect for the entire distributer and just take the whole thing in with you


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> You gotta be kidding me they carry coil wires? DUDE, in that case what you need is a quick disconnect for the entire distributer and just take the whole thing in with you


Is that possible...? In that case, how much time will it take to dc the entire thing approx...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you want more information as to how easy it is to disable specific security devices - check out youtube. They have how to videos on this. If you google, you will also find training websites too. 

the thing about car security is most people get the best security they can thinking that is what they want and when they get tired of the inconvenience, they will quit using it. Just remember, thieves may not want to get your car, but they may want the airbags, tires, catalytic converter, radio and other parts that are easily accessible and on cars in your neck of the woods.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

sobeit said:


> if you want more information as to how easy it is to disable specific security devices - check out youtube. They have how to videos on this. If you google, you will also find training websites too.
> 
> the thing about car security is most people get the best security they can thinking that is what they want and when they get tired of the inconvenience, they will quit using it. Just remember, thieves may not want to get your car, but they may want the airbags, tires, catalytic converter, radio and other parts that are easily accessible.


I'm exactly not sure what are you trying to tell me... i just need to protect my car from theifs... Let me tell you a story now... My father bought me a car 2years ago.. I went to play cricket everyday near my house and park the car outside the stadium... After
Every 10-15mins I checked the car by pressing the alarm off and off(not unlocking it, so I could hear the click sound)... After 7minutes I heard a sound which sounded exactly as my cars alarm... My car was parked in the dark and after 5-7minutes when I reached over there, the car was gone... Tracker people couldn't tell the exact location of my car as well as the Police... Thanks to Allah that the car was insured and I got my 95% car value back... But what about my $1000 audio system as well as my new bridgetone tyres and this n that... I wont get them back  

My car was secured from every possible threat... But still God knows better what happened so quickly and how... The car was stolen in front of many passersby and everyone told me that the theives acted normal as if it were their car... I got a steelmate security system(the best one in my city, dont know the serial), a china lock on the steering level panel and a brass-made clutch lock... How is this possible mann... Even if i had kept one thing wrong, but other four things were right... Im sure everything was protected as securing the car first was my daily routine...

Thats my sad story and this is the reason why I wanted something unique 



EDIT: Sorry from spelling errors becuz Im writing from my phone


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The quick disconnects I use on my cars are a butterfly headed bolt that holds the dist in place, simply unscrew it and yank the dist out, but that can create problems if you don't know exactly where the rotor was when you pulled it. so I have actually made a couple of wiring harness for people where there are quick plugs on each wire that goes to the dist from the coil. That operates on the simple principal of no juice, no go.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> The quick disconnects I use on my cars are a butterfly headed bolt that holds the dist in place, simply unscrew it and yank the dist out, but that can create problems if you don't know exactly where the rotor was when you pulled it. so I have actually made a couple of wiring harness for people where there are quick plugs on each wire that goes to the dist from the coil. That operates on the simple principal of no juice, no go.


What about a disklok system...? Is it durable...?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that system is durable, at least it is over here, but I have a solution for your entire car problem, come to my house and trade me cars, I have a 2005 Chevrolet Malibu that I'll trade for your car, that way if somebody steals it your not out anything of value 

Just remember Chevrolet......dead frog in the street........same same.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

assemble a length of wire with spade connectors, a fuse holder and switch on it find the fuel pump fuse, replace fuse with wire. mount switch in hidden location.
Can be done with any circuit that will disable the car. 
For the tube style fuses, many stereo shops carry 'taps' that are designed to fit over the end of a fuse buy two and use a blown fuse to install it, or solder wires to the ends of the blown fuse itself.
It works because no thief wants to troubleshoot a car while he's stealing it.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

kendallt said:


> assemble a length of wire with spade connectors, a fuse holder and switch on it find the fuel pump fuse, replace fuse with wire. mount switch in hidden location.
> Can be done with any circuit that will disable the car.
> For the tube style fuses, many stereo shops carry 'taps' that are designed to fit over the end of a fuse buy two and use a blown fuse to install it, or solder wires to the ends of the blown fuse itself.
> It works because no thief wants to troubleshoot a car while he's stealing it.


This fuse thing is so easy to hack... Even I can defuse it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Again if a Pro wants your car, they will get it, given enough time

BG


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> Again if a Pro wants your car, they will get it, given enough time
> 
> BG


Yea... I know that... And in Pakistan, nothing is impossible


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Unfortunately maisam we do not live in a perfect world even the most sophisticated security system can get broken into. If a thief wants to steal your car they'll find a way to to do it, there is no way you can stop it. What you can do is use a combination of deterrents to secure your car, installing a kill switch, disconnecting coil wire, brake club and a host of other ideas. But you have to understand that nothing is perfect, even professional security firms do not offer 100% guarantee. You may want to consider other options if there is a service in your country to use GPS tracking, you may want to look into that but be aware that such a system is expensive.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My security system is pretty efficient and keeps people away, theres a picture of the security system somewhere on here, she just turned 4.5 years old and still has the attitude that if you stick your hand in my window she'll bite it off


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> My security system is pretty efficient and keeps people away, theres a picture of the security system somewhere on here, she just turned 4.5 years old and still has the attitude that if you stick your hand in my window she'll bite it off


4.5 years is nice... Thanks for all your answers...


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Install a security guard into the car.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

Poyol said:


> Install a security guard into the car.


That is already installed... But easily defusable....


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, give him some training in Krav Maga, therefore, less defusable!


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

Poyol said:


> Well, give him some training in Krav Maga, therefore, less defusable!


And where is this Krav Mega located...? If its a damgerous city than i bet krav maga cant be compared with karacholi...


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Nevermind... I was jesting.


----------

